# Autumn Hunting - What colour stock?



## redfoxhunter (11 August 2014)

Sorry for yet another 'what colour' question but I'm struggling (and procrastinating on a Monday morning at work!!).

This is my tweed for Autumn Hunting - what colour stock would you wear? Do you think I could get away with a subtle pink?


----------



## ihatework (11 August 2014)

Is it not shirt & tie for autumn hunting?


----------



## Dizzle (11 August 2014)

I wore a shirt and tie last time I went autumn hunting.


----------



## redfoxhunter (11 August 2014)

I believe it can be either, as long as the stock is not white/cream. I prefer to wear a stock.

'Beneath these garments a hunting tie can be worn or a workmanlike shirt-and-tie combination, secured with a long, gold-coloured pin, which should by tradition be plain. Coloured and spotted hunting ties are often used with ratcatcher now and the benefit of a well-tied hunting tie over a turn-down collar and tie is the protection the former gives your neck.' - Abstract from thefield.co.uk


----------



## chestnut cob (11 August 2014)

I've usually worn a stock - mine has a green and gold check pattern with a cream base (so not plain cream).  Old tweed was green so it went well with that, but looks nice with new brown tweed too.


----------



## LessThanPerfect (11 August 2014)

Just out of interest, are there any rules regarding permissible colours and does it vary as to age, gender etc?  Also when /who should wear tweed and who should wear navy or black? Sorry if it is a stupid question!


----------



## Dizzle (11 August 2014)

Ooh does this mean I can wear my stock, it's navy blue with small white stars?

(not that it's likely to get an outing at all this year!)


----------



## meesha (11 August 2014)

I have only been a few times but my understanding is that tweed is for autumn trailing up until opening meet then its traditionally navy for women and black for men and children stay in tweed.  However most women I have seen out hunting choose black, tweed is also acceptable on adults through the season and tweed is worn after a certain date in march if still hunting. Coloured stock or shirt and tie with tweed, cream stock with black coats.

This is seriously giving me hunting withdrawal .......


----------



## redfoxhunter (11 August 2014)

LessThanPerfect said:



			Just out of interest, are there any rules regarding permissible colours and does it vary as to age, gender etc?  Also when /who should wear tweed and who should wear navy or black? Sorry if it is a stupid question! 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure on the colours of a stock - hence why I was asking if I could get away with a pink one! Think it might need to be dark with a subtle pattern.

Tweed up until opening meet (under 16s wear tweed all through the season). Men in black and women black or navy.




Dizzle said:



			Ooh does this mean I can wear my stock, it's navy blue with small white stars?

(not that it's likely to get an outing at all this year!)
		
Click to expand...

Yes - think I'm going to end up with a navy one too!


----------



## Arniebear (11 August 2014)

the hunting jealousy has started already! sadly my guy will miss out on this years hunt season again due to injury  DO HAVE FUN THOU! I promise to not drool over your reports too much!


----------



## spacefaer (11 August 2014)

A stock is warmer than a tie as it covers more of the neck - I have a navy stock with small white polka dots and incidentally, my tie is the same pattern (purely by accident, not intent! )

Tweed (ratcatcher) is acceptable throughout the season - generally it's worn after Opening Meet by Pony Club or the gate shutters,  but you can't go wrong wearing it. 

There are several packs who have adopted a tweed for the hunt staff as post ban, ,it was seen to be more subtle than the traditional scarlet. 

I met a lady a couple of seasons ago who wears a pale pink stock, matching gloves with her Wynnstey tweed coat. She looked very smart! 

To be very pedantic, what is known as a stock in the competition world,, is actually known as a hunting tie


----------



## PorkChop (11 August 2014)

I always wear a coloured stock for autumn hunting, cream for hunting.

What about a navy stock with pink polka dots?


----------



## redfoxhunter (11 August 2014)

LJR said:



			I always wear a coloured stock for autumn hunting, cream for hunting.

What about a navy stock with pink polka dots?
		
Click to expand...

Love that idea - now it's just finding one!


----------



## PorkChop (11 August 2014)

redfoxhunter said:



			Love that idea - now it's just finding one!
		
Click to expand...

I've definitely seen pink ones, I think Equetech do.

However you could always have one made specially! http://www.ridingstockmarket.com/specialrequests.htm


----------



## redfoxhunter (12 August 2014)

LJR said:



			I've definitely seen pink ones, I think Equetech do.

However you could always have one made specially! http://www.ridingstockmarket.com/specialrequests.htm 

Click to expand...

Lovely thank you. 

I found a pink/white herringbone pattern one on eBay that on auction - so will see how that goes. If not I will get a navy and pink one made I think.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## RunToEarth (12 August 2014)

OP - have a look on vintage tackroom, they have some really great patterned stocks on there this time - http://www.vintagetackroom.com/mrs-bs-bespoke-stock-st005/


----------



## shoeey (12 August 2014)

It is "correct" to wear a collared shirt (checked) and tie with your hacking jacket, rather than a stock, however in reality it differs from hunt to hunt, so I'd ask the hunt sec what people generally wear.


----------



## redfoxhunter (12 August 2014)

Thanks RTE 

Shooey - thanks for advice but I've always worn stock, as do many others. Was just wondering if I would get away with pink rather than a dark colour.


----------



## shoeey (13 August 2014)

I think they'd fall off their horses if I wore a pink stock at my local hunt!!


----------



## lurcherlu (13 August 2014)

So excited for hunting to start around here , got a fit horse , found my tweed jacket , got my hunting shirt hung and clean ready to go , need a coloured stock for autumn meets , my navy one has snapped beyond repair , just need new buttons on my tweed .... Hasty dismount from a rearing horse left me buttonless haha


----------

